# The Official 2009 Birthday Thread!



## Ingwë

I wish a very happy birthday to Alcuin!

And belated happy birthday to Mike (Beorn) and Saskia (Niniel)! I hope you had a great time 

Cheers


----------



## Majimaune

Happy Birthday to you all!


----------



## Alcuin

Many thanks. I do not know half of you half as well as I would like! I hope that I may get to participate more this year: thank you all for making TTF a wonderful place.


----------



## Majimaune

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELGEE!

I hope your day is filled with happiness.


----------



## Illuin

Happy Birthday Strider






(sending post now)


----------



## Ingwë

Happy birthday, Elgee!


----------



## chrysophalax

Birthday greetings, Elgee! Long may your cats purr and your baby laugh (and not the reverse!)


----------



## Noldor_returned

Happy Birthday elgee!


----------



## Firawyn

Alas, belated, but a happy birthday to you Elgee!


----------



## Illuin

Happy BD DB








Happy BD e.B


----------



## Ingwë

Happy birthday, e.Blackstar and Durin's Bane!


----------



## chrysophalax

Happy birthday, guys! I hope something surprising and/or significant happens!


----------



## Majimaune

Happy Birthday to you two. Hope you had good days respectively


----------



## Mirelena

Happy birthday to WolfsHead. Many blessings on this day of days!


----------



## Majimaune

Happy Birthday Wolfshead and Gandalf White


----------



## Noldor_returned

Happy Birthday to everyone I've missed, there's been a few. I hope all your days were enjoyable for one reason or another.


----------



## Wolfshead

Cheers guys, it's nice to know people can be bothered to wish me happy birthday despite my relative inactivity on here these days!


----------



## Starbrow

Happy birthday to all that I've missed. It's been quite a while since I checked this thread.


----------



## Ingwë

Happy birthday, Eledhwen


----------



## Illuin

Happy B-day y'all.


----------



## Mirelena

Birthdays!?  Huzzah!  Happy birthday Kementari and Eledhwen. Many happy returns.


----------



## Úlairi

A very happy birthday to my fave Tolkien gal Elbereth for yesterday the 15th of February. And many more! 








*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.



*


----------



## Mirelena

((Rawr. I posted this yesterday... in the 2008 bday thread. -_- ))

Elbereth! Happy birthday, dearest! Hope you're doing well. Have a very happy birthday!!!


----------



## Majimaune

Happy Birthday to those who I missed


----------



## Mirelena

Happy birthday to Telëlambe. Many happy returns! Enjoy your special day.


----------



## Ingwë

Happy birthday, Starbrow


----------



## chrysophalax

Happy birthday, RD, wherever you are!


----------



## Úlairi

Yeah, Happy Birthday you old coger!

Hope to see you 'round again mate.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Starflower

Indeed, a Very Happy Birthday to RD! You are missed...


----------



## Aulë

He was lurking online last week...


----------



## Starflower

Oooh - a lurking Ranger! Hope he comes out to play soon too...


----------



## Ithrynluin

Aulë said:


> He was *lurking* online last week...



Yes, he was. I guess it takes one to know one.


----------



## windchimes

Happy Birthday Rangerdave! It is ring destruction day when the One Ring was destroyed.


----------



## Starbrow

Happy Birthday, RangerDave!


----------



## Majimaune

Happy Birthday to those I have missed.


----------



## Illuin

*Tillykke med Fødselsdagen Drage*


----------



## windchimes

*Happy Birthday Chrysophalax  *


----------



## Starbrow

Happy Birthday Chrysophalax! Do you blow your birthday candles on instead of out?


----------



## chrysophalax

Nå! Tak for det, Illuin! Hvornår har du lært at skrive dansk? Jeg har haft det rigtigt godt!

Thanks, everyone! And yes, Starbrow, of course. All those little wax-dipped Hobbits taste so good on a chocolate cake! *toothy Dragon grin*


----------



## Firawyn

Happy Belated Birthday Chrys...


Love ya girl!  Many returns.


----------



## Úlairi

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHRYS!!!*

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin

> Originally posted by *chrysophalax*
> _Hvornår har du lært at skrive dansk?_


 

My Grandmother on my Dad's side moved here from Sweden, so I learned that language pretty well. I studied the Runic languages a little bit also, since I already knew Swedish. Also, Dad was a Spanish, German & French professor, but he was fluent in seven or eight languages, and dabbled in most of the others, so the language thing kind of rubbed off (not enough though, I went with the numbers rather than the letters ).

PS - I sound like Bill Murray in Groundhog Day - *"Not bad Mr. Conners...You say this is your first lesson? Yes; but my father was a piano 'mover' so…." *


----------



## Firawyn

Illuin said:


> PS - I sound like Bill Murray in Groundhog Day - *"Not bad Mr. Conners...You say this is your first lesson? Yes; but my father was a piano 'mover' so…." *



I've only seen that movie a million times. "Okay, campers, rise and shine, and don't forget your booties 'cause it's cooooold out there today. "

What's happening in Movie quote Illuin?


----------



## chrysophalax

Happy birthday, Ithy! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## Starbrow

Happy birthday, ithy!


----------



## Illuin

Happy B-day Ichthyosaur


----------



## Ithrynluin

Thag you very buch!


----------



## chrysophalax

Happy birthday, Josephine! Nice work over on the Leaky Forum!


----------



## Starbrow

Happy Birthday, Lhun!


----------



## chrysophalax

A very happy birthday to me old RPG buddy, Baragund. I miss you, man!


----------



## baragund

Thanks Oh Esteemed Dragon  I miss you and RPing as well. Someday, I might get enough spare time on my hands and I'll jump back into it...


----------



## chrysophalax

That would make my decade!


----------



## Illuin

Happy birthday Baragund. Do this by any chance on B-day?


----------



## baragund

Almost... Actually, I did my morning row at a local reservoir before going to work.


----------



## chrysophalax

Happy birthday, Daranavo. Hopefully 40 isn't proving to be too painful.


----------



## Mirelena

Daaaaaaaaaranavooooo! Happy birthday! Here's hoping that today is a special one and that the coming year is full of blessings. ^_^


----------



## Ithrynluin

Happy birthday to Galin, our resident loremaster!


----------



## Illuin

Aur Onnad Meren Galin Eldandil!


----------



## Illuin

Happy B-day Sir Balrog

Make sure you let someone else light your candles this time. We don't need this again:


----------



## Gothmog

Thank you very much. 

I did let someone else light them (and had the firebrigade standing by just in case  )


----------



## Starbrow

Happy Birthday to the Tall Hobbit!


----------



## Illuin

Happy B-day Úlairi


----------



## windchimes

Happy Birthday Úlairi: "Crying in the Wilderness." May Cherubim who guards the tree of life with flaming sword turning every way be your friend and grant you your life's wishes. Click on the picture for a full size view. Enter with caution, you may get what you wish for.


----------



## Starbrow

Happy Birthday to Ulairi!


----------



## windchimes

Happy Birthday Mirelena!


----------



## Firawyn

Happy Birthday Mir!!


----------



## baragund

*Happy Birthday Turgon!!*


----------



## windchimes

Happy Birthday Firawyn!!!


----------



## Firawyn

A little early yet, but thank you kindly, Windchimes.  Four days!!


----------



## windchimes

Happy Birthday Alcarinque


----------



## chrysophalax

Happy birthday Fir and Turgon!! Sorry I missed the actual days. I've been away. Hope they were grand!


----------



## Mirelena

Fiiiiiir! <bounces around and finally ends up giving you a tackle hug> Happy birthday, friend. Many happy returns on your special day and blessings on the year to come. ^_^


----------



## Starbrow

Have a very happy birthday, Firawyn!


----------



## Firawyn

Thanks guys! You are all so awesome.


----------



## Illuin

Happy Birthday Fir!






You are a true friend, for real!


----------



## Starbrow

Happy Birthday Ghorim!


----------



## chrysophalax

Ack! How did I miss this?? 

Happy birthday, most worthy of dwarves! May your axe never become dull and your beard grow ever longer!


----------



## Prince of Cats

The bottom of the forum reminded me

In 3 days it's Frodo and dear old Bilbo's birthdays!


----------



## Starbrow

Happy Birthday to Bilbo and Frodo!!!!!!!!!
May they never be forgotten.


----------



## windchimes

Two days and counting....
Happy Birthday Mike!!!


----------



## Starbrow

I'd like to wish very happy birthdays to Mike and Bucky!


----------



## Ithrynluin

A very happy birthday to monsieur Butterbur. Many happy returns!


----------



## Starbrow

Happy Birthday to Butterbur and Aule.


----------



## chrysophalax

Good wishes on your Hatching Day, great Sire of Winged Dragons! *toothy Dragon grin*


----------



## chrysophalax

Happy Birthday, Fearless Leader and many good wishes for the coming year.


----------

